
Apple isn't dead yet – iPhone 5S and iOS7 have a secret weapon - antr
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/29/apple-iphone-5s-ios7-secret-weapon
======
rayiner
This article is nonsensical. Completely rewrite? OS X has been 64-bit since
forever, and I believe Mach supported 64-bit systems in the 1980s. I was
disappointed to see how much of dalivk/libcore wasn't 64-bit clean considering
it was written this decade.

------
pinaceae
Inflammatory headline playing with the common narrative but then the article
looks beyond the current Apple babble.

"isn't dead yet" is quite a load of BS though in any form. the iPhone business
alone, not Apple in full, just that one business line, is bigger than Coca
Cola and McDonalds. Bigger than Google. any founder would give their left
nut/ovary to have this kind of "misfortune". people lining up for your product
_despite_ the biting media coverage.

~~~
rtpg
I'm not agreeing with the "Apple is dead" stuff, but size-based arguments
might not be the best: IBM was humongous at one point as well (granted they
haven't quite disappeared now either).

When you start falling from the top, it takes a while before you hit the
ground.

------
nl
This is a stupid article.

* "S" models are always incremental changes.

* 64bit O/S on mobile won't really change anything for a couple of years.

* Multipath TCP/IP is an excellent new feature, but no one says that Google's continuous experimentation with HTTP alternatives in Chrome is a critical advantage. Apple deserves plaudits for implementing Multipath, and it should make a small incremental improvement for end users, but that's pretty much it.

------
temuze
>> Apple isn't dead yet

What a terrible headline for an article. Is anyone worried that Apple is dead?
They have 137 billion dollars in the bank and the iPhone has about 40% market
share in the US. The iPhone makes more money than all of Microsoft's products
combined.

------
solnyshok
64 bits with 1 GB of physical RAM and multipath TCP are billed as innovation
in that article. IMO, these are even less useful to mass consumer than NFC, so
openly avoided by Apple

~~~
koffiezet
NFC has no real world use-cases, and the implementation in Android sucks (no
access to NFC from the Native SDK, not all card/tag types supported, and
Google not being very helpful when asking questions about it) and
compatibility of the NFC readers highly depends from phone model to phone
model. Simple stuff? Sure that works. The interesting stuff? Or it should work
but doesn't, or it's not supported. Source: I work in a company that
specializes in NFC/RFID stuff for public transport, and we tried getting it to
work.

Apple chose to take another path: they use BlueTooth, another standard. BT 4.0
can do everything NFC can (functionality-wise, tech is obviously not
compatible), and then some. BT 4.0 is very low-power, devices only supporting
subsets of BT4 can be made extremely cheap, and it doesn't require a huge
antenna to be able to power nearby NFC tags or RFID chips.

------
bagosm
Ok, so either this is a paid presentation for the "poorer cousin" 5c or a paid
vanity advertisement for how apple innovates - just not RIGHT now... but we do
have the chips installed (and paid) for the future! Promise! - and how apple
has innovated by... dropping older technologies.

Dont get me wrong, I like apple very much, but this article is an
advertisement that from the title to the conclusion doesn't make sense or
contact with reality.

